# Advice on these areas of Athens



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello, moving to Athens soon and wondered if anyone could offer advice on the following areas which I have been looking to live in:

Markopoulo
Koropi
Elliniko

I want somewhere which will be relatively quiet but has all the amenities like supermarket/gym/bar close by.

Thanks.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*athens suburbs*

Markopoolo and Koropi are fairly near each other,near the airport,Koropi is nearer,the other place is close to where the old airport was,that land is due to be built on at some point in the future.Its fairly green in Markopoolo,the metro doesnt go to Markopoolo I dont think or koropi.You will find supermarkets there,Lidle etc,some nice squares with cafes.Its quite a way into Athens but quieter,possibly dull but you can get to the sea fairly quickly for summer swimming.I was in central Athens today and a posh area of Hilandri,just too much traffic,loads of blocks of flats,quite posh blocks but still seems like hell to me.It costs 8 euro to go from my suburb which is 3 stops before central Athens from the west, to the airport which is still some way from Koropi and Markopoolo,thats one way.So travelling by the metro might be expensive from those areas into central Athens,buses would be cheaper.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Great information thanks. Any idea about Elliniko?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to athens*

Elliniko is a busy suburb,very hectic,loads of blocks of flats,my husband who is Greek says that he would not want to live there.too much traffic,not cosy,you would be unlikely to get to know your neighbours,thats a NO>>>NO


----------

